# eclipse fehler bug?



## ruutaiokwu (26. Apr 2011)

hallo zusammen,

in eclipse bleiben manchmal gewisse files (jsp's, javascript) rot markiert, obwohl der fehler schon längst behoben ist. 

ist das ein bug oder ein feature?


mfg, jan


----------



## Marco13 (26. Apr 2011)

Auch nach speichern und rebuild?


----------



## ruutaiokwu (26. Apr 2011)

ja, leider...


----------



## maki (26. Apr 2011)

"Project Clean" hilft villeicht?


----------



## Marco13 (26. Apr 2011)

Je nach Projektgröße kann das aber ungeeignet sein, wenn man es "oft" machen muss... Manchmal "stolpert" er ein bißchen, so dass man die Datei mit dem Fehler ändern muss (leerzeichen rein und wieder weg...) und der Fehler dann nach save+compile weg ist, aber ... ich hätte noch nicht bemerkt, dass das häufiger beim normalen Arbeiten auftritt (arbeite aber auch nicht mit JSP/JS...)


----------



## ruutaiokwu (27. Apr 2011)

nein, der project clean hat im meinem falle nichts gebracht. (in anderen fällen aber schon!)

*"Manchmal "stolpert" er ein bißchen, so dass man die Datei mit dem Fehler ändern muss (leerzeichen rein und wieder weg...) und der Fehler dann nach save+compile weg ist..."*

exakt! nun hat sich das problem bei mir behoben...


danke & grüsse, jan


----------



## Marco13 (27. Apr 2011)

Heißt das, dass das Problem tatsächlich behoben ist, oder dass "Pseudo-Änderung"+Speichern ein akzeptabler Workaround ist?


----------



## ruutaiokwu (28. Apr 2011)

eher ein workaround... akzeptabel? eigentlich keinesfalls (finde es lächerlich, wenn man solche sachen machen muss!), aber das problem hat sich zumindest gelöst...

besten dank!


----------

